# T-shirt fulfillment recommendations?



## mikey2fists (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for a t-shirt fulfillment company for my company, but I have very limited knowledge on the subject. I was hoping to tap into your expertise as I have a few specific requirements. Here they are:

1. We want to integrate the service onto our website. So, for example, a customer would open our website, go to the "shop" tab and see the list of t-shirts right there.

2. We want all of the orders to go through the fulfillment company. So basically we want to pay the company, get the "shop" tab up and running and then have the company handle all the rest.

We aren't particularly worried about profits here, it's more about letting our customers get a cool shirt and market for us. Also, if the company is located in Ohio/PA and offers more 'swag' items (not just t-shirts) this would be ideal, but isn't necessary. 

Thanks for all the feedback, I'm assuming your expert opinions will be much more helpful than a simple Google search!

P.S. Our design will be relatively simple


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are several companies that may be able to assist you. Some are members of this group. Where else have you looked so far ?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you checked

PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## JuliaGiff (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you know which ecommerce platform you'll be using? You could start there, and then look for a print fulfillment partner that works with them. 

For example, here's a similar thread on the Shopify forum with a whole bunch of print fulfillment businesses:https://ecommerce.shopify.com/c/man...t-fulfillment-services-recommendations-136829


----------

